# First fall!



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

So, I have been taking lessons since October, and I had my first fall yesterday! I am quite happy to have it out of the way seeing as it was inevitable! 
Some of you have posted that your horses have Spring Fever....well, I think Fella does too! He was being a pure idiot yesterday in the arena. Anytime I put the slightest bit of pressure on the bit especially when half-halting him, he would jump to the side. I stayed on the first five times, but the last time I went left when he went right!
I had three people watching, one said my fall looked very graceful, the other two said it looked like I landed on my feet (which I didn't by the way)!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats! You had your first fall! Now you won't be so worried about it anymore!


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I love falling off, its the fastest way to dismount. :wink: 

I often wonder If I spend more time sitting in the dirt wondering how I fell off than I do actually riding my horse. After a while your butt almost becomes calloused to falling. I don't mind falling off because then I get to practice mounting again. :roll:


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I was always taught your not a true cowgirl until you fall off.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Very well spoken Harlee! It is so very true!


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

I guess it's official then! I am a true cowgirl!
Yee haw!


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

Does fallin on purpose count? :? 

8)


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Brandon you have a great sense of humor! 

But I would say no...has to be unintentional


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Falling can sometimes be fun...espically for a good laugh! My god - I have a few falls on video (not all of me) and they all are so funny.


----------



## twodozenroses (Mar 3, 2008)

I was taught that you aren't an experienced rider till you have fallen off 100 times lol


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

^dang thats alot of falls, thats like 100 face plants on the ground.. geeze that would hurt


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

The first fall wasn't so bad...but I don't think I want to fall 100 times! :shock:


----------



## BarrelGurl405 (Mar 22, 2008)

my daddy always says ur not a true cowboy/girl until you've hit the ground 1000 times. lol, he's been riding his whole life so he's pretty close to that. lol, i've got maybe 50, lol, i got a long way to go.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I've probably hit the ground about 250 times (one summer of working problems horses was enough for me!) And that falls never get an easier. It's alright when you fall off, but when you get thrown...not so nice :?


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> And that falls never get an easier. It's alright when you fall off, but when you get thrown...not so nice :?


Haha - yes! There's a difference between getting thrown (owee) and falling off. But, face plants aren't as nice, either.


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh great! Just when I thought I was all broken in....now I have to look forward to my first time being thrown off??? Please tell me my other firsts I need to experience!


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Getting stepped on. Getting knocked off by a tree branch and have your horse decide the water is incredibly inviting on a hot summer day and be soaked while he suddenly plunges in. (My horse did that)


----------



## BarrelGurl405 (Mar 22, 2008)

hahaha yea horse rolling in stream when you try to cross it. that sucks. lol. nice if its a hot day though, and ur bareback. thats not to bad. and i feel ya on the tree branch thing, that hurts. lol


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Well I had my new saddle on that day. :? It was synthetic at least and I Just had to hang it for a few days to dry. The only reason it stunk was because I was looking up the cute little birdies while he drank and then BOING my horse just leaped in.


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

I am not looking forward to rolling in the water! I think I can handle theb branch, just no H2O!

I have been warned, when they start pawing water, look out!!!


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

Gosh, I wish I could be so happy about falling off!! :lol: 

I really don't recommend falling off draft horses...my first fall (and my 'only fall' so far) left me with a concussion and threw my neck out of wack. Not a happy time...but it could have been worse!! It's a six foot drop to the bottom and could you imagine getting stepped on by a 7.5" wide hoof? :shock: I haven't fallen off since, and I try hard not to!!!

But they do say, there's a first time for everything!


----------



## MoonlightEm (Feb 17, 2008)

Concussions aren't fun! I got one yesterday when I fell off. I also got temporary amnesia. It was a stupid fall - out on a trail ride and I think I got too relaxed. We were only walking but I hit my head hard. I still don't remember riding home or what trails we took to get there. My only memory is of one of my buddies helping me back on. I spent this afternoon with my massage therapist. Don't forget that the body remembers every fall! Now doc says I can't ride for a week. Falls s_ _ _ ! I don't want to come off anymore.


----------

